# Vacuum Excavators



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone own or use a Vacuum excavator? I might be interested in owning one for small sensitive digs and I want hands on feedback, not a sale pitch.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes we use one, trailer mount type, cuts a trench with ease, no worries about cables and stuff, it will clean around them.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron, I saw you made a comment about vacuum excavators in another thread.
Who makes the one you use? What size is the recovery tank? Do you know the model? Is it perfect for the jobs you use it on or would one a little bigger be of any advantage?

I,m really interested in buying a trailered unit. I haven't even seen one around here in the rental yards.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I need to find out, next time I'm at the shop, I learn more about it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is the escavator we use. There is other models to choice from. This is a sweet machine, No backhoe needed with this puppy. :thumbsup:

http://www.vermeer.com/vcom/TrenchlessEquipment/Model.jsp?PrdlnID=3614&ModID=109800


----------

